# Iron Chelate 13%



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Has anyone use Iron Chelate 13% from aquariumfertilizer.com in the tank and how much?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

try wet's calculator
http://calc.petalphile.com/


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

that calculator is brilliant; but it doesn't tell me how often to dose. For example, to get 0.5ppm Fe in a 20 ga, it tells me to:

"To reach your target of 0.5 ppm Fe,
you'll need to add 0.30283 grams of EDTA Fe
to 20.0 gal"

okay...is that daily? Once a week? Every Xmas and Easter?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Molch said:


> that calculator is brilliant; but it doesn't tell me how often to dose. For example, to get 0.5ppm Fe in a 20 ga, it tells me to:
> 
> "To reach your target of 0.5 ppm Fe,
> you'll need to add 0.30283 grams of EDTA Fe
> ...


depending on the actual uptake of your tank. If you have Fe test kit, you can measure how much is left after a couple of days then decide how much more to dose to maintain your Fe target.
or
you can use APC Fertilizer or EI dosing guide to determine how often you need to dose.


----------



## Molch (Nov 10, 2010)

I see - thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Daniil,

I picked up some 10% Chelated Iron locally and dose it per Rex Grigg's dosing recommendation.



> *Chelated Iron*
> 
> 
> Mix 35 grams of powder with 2 cups (473 ml of water).
> ...


With a 13% concentration, use 26.9 grams to make up the mix so 1 ml of the mix so it will still raise 10 gallons by 0.2 ppm.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all:tea:


----------

